# Tucker's first birthday at the bridge



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It would have been your 14th today Tucker, and I miss you more than ever.. You were as perfect as it gets, the best boy a guy could have ever hoped for. Thank you for all you brought into my life and what you have taught me. Hope you have a special day, maybe grandpa will take you and Deardra fishing. All my love, dad.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

These anniversaries are so difficult!!

Happy birthday at the Bridge Tucker. I hope you get to go fishing with your grandpa and Deardra today. 

Beautiful picture of Tucker!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday Tucker, beautiful picture of your beautiful boy. 

I know this is a sad and hard day for you Golden Camper without him. In a couple of months I will be going through this, not looking forward to it at all.

Sending hugs your way today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Tucker. I hope Sophie will be at your party. Love to all of the bridge dogs.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happpy Birthday, Tucker!!!!!!!*

Happy 14th Birthday, Tucker!!!!!

Hope you and Snobear and Smooch are having a grand time at the Bridge!!

*I will always treasure the pics and stories your Dad used to post about you!!*


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tucker...you are so very, very missed


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tucker. I love that picture of him. He was such a handsome guy. Hugs to you on this difficult day.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet boy. Run free.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tucker what a handsome boy !!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday Tucker! I know my Rusty is enjoying celebrating your birthday with you! Both of you are so sorely missed!

Steve, I just read the entire thread of the last months of Tucker's and your journey together (I was away from the forum during that time) and it has touched my heart so deeply. What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful companion. I know it is hard and we wish they could live forever but we will always have the wonderful memories of them in our hearts. Thank you for sharing those moments with us, what an incredibly selfless thing to do. Run free Tucker, you are such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Beautiful. You are loved by so many here. Please send your Daddy a beautiful sign that you are with him today. Please find my Boy Frazier and enjoy a great wrestling match together. It would make us both smile.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tucker - birthdays, anniversaries, ordinary days are just so tough to get through for us that are left behind


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet happy boy in that snow. Happy 14th Tucker--I hope you are hanging with Barkley and Copper too and enjoying your special day at the Bridge. Thanks for sending your Dad a sign (the fox) when he was camping last night.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope my girls are serving cake. Sorry, I know how this hurts.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tucker, you are a very special Boy.
I saved your picture in the wagon, just so precious! Hugs and Kisses from us.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful photo of Tucker running in the snow and so many lovely photographs and wonderful times that you shared with your handsome, joyful, noble, true and brave boy. Happy Birthday sweet Tucker!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet boy! Tucker was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tucker, I hope Buddy was on the party too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

kathi127 said:


> Steve, I just read the entire thread of the last months of Tucker's and your journey together (I was away from the forum during that time) and it has touched my heart so deeply. What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful companion. I know it is hard and we wish they could live forever but we will always have the wonderful memories of them in our hearts. Thank you for sharing those moments with us, what an incredibly selfless thing to do. Run free Tucker, you are such a beautiful boy!


Thank you. Giving him a quality of life till the end was an honor. Someday I will tell his story.



Bob Dylan said:


> I saved your picture in the wagon, just so precious! Hugs and Kisses from us.


Thank you June. Please accept my most sincere condolences on Dylan's recent passing  Hugs to you too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry I missed this thread.

I hope Tucker had a wonderful birthday at the bridge, but so wish he could still be with you. I hope you take solace in knowing his passing opened the door so Fiona could have a new wonderful life. That always helped me when I lost one before.:smooch:

Tucker was such a handsome happy boy:smooch: and you are such a wonderful dad. His joy and happiness glowed in every picture you shared with us and I treasure them. I just love his pool video and am amazed that he was so gentle with the fishes, frog and turtles. Truly a loving and gentle soul. He is sorely missed by me too.:smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Steve, I am sad and sorry I missed Tucker's birthday! I know how hard those days are. Remember you will see him again and he is waiting there for you, with a smile and tail wagging. Big Hugs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Every time I see Tucker's name the song "You and me go fishing in the dark" runs through my mind.

I'll be "singing" it all day.:smooch:


----------

